# Séparer film en allemand et français sur Store suisse ?



## wrestlingmania (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible, avec un Apple TV sur l'iTunes Store suisse, de séparer les films en allemand et en français lorsqu'on fait une recherche par genre ou une recherche personnalisée ?

Car là, ça met des films dans les 2 langues... c'est pas très intelligents, donc peut-on régler l'Apple TV pour n'afficher que les films en français dans ces recherches ?

Merci, et bonne journée !


----------



## JM66 (27 Décembre 2010)

ben dans iTunes TV tu cliques sur "films en français"


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2010)

ouais, mais on peut pas cumuler les types de recherche "genre" + "langue". En tout cas dans l'iTunes Store, il n'y a pas d'option pour. C'est vrai que c'est pas très malin.


----------



## Skwal1 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

En allant dans "réglage" sur l'apple tv, il est possible de choisir le store. Autant France qu'US. Pour les podcast c'est super pratique, une petite visite dans les différentes catégories, ajout aux favoris pour les plus intéressants et en retournant sur le store suisse, il les garde en mémoire. 

Maintenant, j'ai pas essayé de louer un film sur le store france, mais il est possible de consulter tout le catalogue. En ajoutant le film désiré dans "la liste de souhait", on le retrouve en changeant de store, par contre s'il n'est pas dispo dans ce dernier impossible de visualiser. Maintenant si quelqu'un aimerait tester de louer un film en France avec un ID Suisse, je serai curieux de savoir si ça marche.

Bonne soirée et bonne année à tous!


----------



## unacsed (6 Janvier 2011)

Skwal1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En allant dans "réglage" sur l'apple tv, il est possible de choisir le store. Autant France qu'US. Pour les podcast c'est super pratique, une petite visite dans les différentes catégories, ajout aux favoris pour les plus intéressants et en retournant sur le store suisse, il les garde en mémoire.
> 
> ...


 
Non, Ca ne marche pas


----------



## iTooms (9 Janvier 2011)

je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, il y a des films en suisse-allemand MOINS CHERE que la version française ... pour le même film donc ! c'est vraiment dégueu !!!!


----------



## JM66 (20 Janvier 2011)

Voici un concurrent direct de ItunesTV suisse romande 

http://www.swisstv.ch/

J'ai pas encore vu où le choix était "inouï" mais ils ont des documentaires


----------

